# Good Beginner Case for a gamer/graphic-designer



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a few narrowed down, looking to spend $80-130. The Antec 900 comes up often, the new Sonata III looks good, there is a nice Lian-li or whatever that's a mid-tower. I'm not a huge fan of all the LEDs and stuff. A clear side panel would be nice, but as long as I can open the computer easy, I don't care. I realize that I might be able to spend less, too. Basically, I want something black or silver, not overly designed, and something that will be able to hold a decent amount of hard-drives and handle the cpu and graphics card required for graphic design/video games/hd. It's not that I can't look on my own, but some input from people would be nice in my decision.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Ive just purchased the 900 and could not be happier with it.
It should be ideal for gaming as the fan setup is fully adjustable from a quiet breeze to a howling gale.
Only problem I have is the front earphone plug does not work correctly but I have not tried very hard to fix as i don't use it very much.
It would not be suitable for a very dusty environment because of the mesh front


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard lots of good things and it's probably the forerunner. Ive heard lots of good things. Rated very high on Newegg. It's not crazy expensive either.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Thermaltake Armor Full Tower is another good choice though more expensive. Also, the Antec P180/P180B is nice. The Nine Hundred has really good airflow for a mid tower though. :smile:

If you get a case that comes with a PSU, I would get another PSU anyway as the PSUs that come with cases are rarely good quality.


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

It seems like everywhere and everyone pretty much recommends the same few cases. Makes it a little easier for me. I'm gonna guess I'll be getting the Antec 900, though I do kind of like the gunmetal p180. Thanks guys. I'm starting this build with my next paycheck and it's my first one aka I will be frequenting the boards often.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you need help selecting components, feel free to ask! :smile:


----------



## MJDeViant (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, since yo are being helpful and replying so fast, here's my idea/plan. This is just the beginning, I'm currently browsing sites and things for prices and ideas. Not the most powerful or anything, but a huge step up from my Dimension XPS Gen 2 (which is currently out of commission due to processor failure). I'm gonna do the core 2 duo E6700(or similiar that is around $200 on newegg), motherboard I'm not entirely sure about. I'm gonna be getting whatever graphics card is around the $150-300 range. Probably with directx10 support so I don't regret it later when I drool over some game. Overall, I'm looking for a better system then my P4 3GHz (478-pin), 1Gb Ram, 128 MB Radeon Pro Dell XPS. It was a gift, my first computer, when I was 20 (5 years ago, I just turned 25 yesterday). So any ideas on sites to look at, like newegg, or any suggestions. I know I left it pretty open, but I'm just starting.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Start a new thread in Other Hardware. Click here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=25

I will be over shortly after you posted.


----------

